

Context Free: a program that generates images from a grammar. - asciilifeform
http://www.contextfreeart.org/

======
chime
Structure Synth <http://structuresynth.sourceforge.net/> works similarly in
3D. I've used it with SunFlow <http://sunflow.sourceforge.net/> to make some
pretty neat images relatively easily:

<http://www.getdropbox.com/gallery/111770/1/grfx?h=7e3f2e> (view full-size for
best effect).

------
mbrubeck
Since _why is in the news today, here's an interesting post about a similar
context-free graphics generator:
[http://hackety.org/2008/12/04/theFrustratingMagicalAspect.ht...](http://hackety.org/2008/12/04/theFrustratingMagicalAspect.html)

(He's also a fan of Context Free, and has written about it elsewhere.)

------
jf
I've spent many an hour on that and related sites, I've also found that Flickr
is a good source for inspiration:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/contextfree/interesting/>

------
ben_straub
I got into this a while back. One of my.. things was used for the splash
screen.

<http://www.contextfreeart.org/gallery/view.php?id=207>

